# Aquatic Kingdom - INSANE Tahitian Clams.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

One of THE BEST Tahitian Shipments I have seen in YEARS. All sizes. BLUES and GOLD patterns and Stripes.

Call for pricing. 30 sold in 5mins.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of those are huge!!!!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Nice! Wish I was closer. I'd come have a boo.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, Taipan is right, I saw them at AK, they are amazing, there are still many pcs left,


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clams*

what were the price ranges of them ... any idaeas I am aware of depends on size and colors ...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We ended up getting 10 large, 3 medium and 12 small.

They will be available at our grand opening on Nov 1st for those of you that want a maxima clam but cannot get out to Aquatic Kingdom in time. They won't last long.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Well.....my mobile phone officially blew up this afternoon with inquiries.

For those that wanted me to get some for you - you've been contacted. Some have been delivered and some are on hold - either using my $ or my goodwill. Don't tarnish it.

Secondly - some have wondered.....here's the answer in a public forum:

NO special consideration was given to me for these sales/holds. It was truly a matter of "Right place, Right time". All my purchases were for FULL retail prices. No commission (although.....I wouldn't be above that (*cough, *cough *hint *hint*) LOL.

These Clams to some up.....are "Ridiculous".


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

can somebody get this guy a better phone?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Z I N G! lol......I like my phone....but would gladly take donations for a new camera 

P.S. - Vaporize.....I'll be getting a Nikon AW-1 from Hong Kong soon


----------

